# Hello from Georgia



## LeeHoney (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum I've been scrolling through for a few months now. I'm a Commercial beekeeper from South Ga primarily specializing in honey production however due to high spraying events on Fla citrus in 2013 we are currently testing the waters on Cali Almond pollination. I look to try my hand in raising with intent for sale (around mid- year) as well. Hope the weather is cooperating well with everyone and their Hives. 
Brian Lee


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard lee!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome Lee


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource! What part of South GA are you from?


----------



## LeeHoney (Feb 13, 2014)

Clinch County.. Thank you all for the greetings.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Lee!


----------



## Tycobb (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi there Lee! I used to live at Waycross before moving up to Columbia. You should have a few bears to contend with around there...I used to hunt them.


----------



## LeeHoney (Feb 13, 2014)

Redbug said:


> Hi there Lee! I used to live at Waycross before moving up to Columbia. You should have a few bears to contend with around there...I used to hunt them.


10/4 yeah we've got right smart of them very few areas you can get by without having bear fences! We've got a lease up next to the Okkefenokee Swamp for deer hunting but have prime bear territory


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

I used to hunt around Surveyer's Creek and was in Alalpaha River HC. Had a few bears on Surveyer's Creek. I miss living there...

Lot's of bees with gallbarry, etc. 

My lease now up here is along side Congaree National Park. Lotsa pigs!


----------



## LeeHoney (Feb 13, 2014)

Small world our lease borders swamp from cane creek to surveyours inside the peremeter road.. Good gaulberry however paper companies are ruining the hills with the spray programs.. land next to the swamp on rayonier look horrible nothing but broom straw on top of the fact the way they are cutting hardwoods in ponds and drains the blackgum, holly, and other honey producing trees are getting worse and worse Ga wildflower honey is on a fast decline..


----------

